# Five things to achieve in a year



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Since it's looking increasingly likely that our fertility journey is going to come to an end soon without the outcome we wanted, hubby and I have been talking about things and decided we need to make some changes to our life. Treatment has taken over us for so long that we seem to have stopped doing anything at all for us, and it's time to change that if I'm going to be able to move on with a life without children.

I've decided that we should each write out a list of five things we want to achive by this time next year, then we'll move on to things we want to achieve in the next five/ten years.

So, what five things would you like to achieve in the next year?!?! 

S x


----------



## sallyloo (Aug 12, 2013)

Fun topic! Okay, I would like to go to Brazil, sew my own dress, run in a marathon, have tone abs, and get a promotion at work. I was waiting for this topic, because I'm all about lists and goal setting! Too bad this year is almost over because I'm not nearly close to where I need to be yet. Oh well, I better make the fall count, right? There's still time...


----------



## MadameCissy (Apr 2, 2013)

I like this one..

I'd like to write my own book, get a new job, actually get round to putting our house on the market, get my driver's liscence and learn how to knit/crochet


----------



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

How about....

- learn a new skill (bake/sew/woodwork/something)
- learn a language (maybe one for the 5 year list!)
- get some magazines, pick a theme and makeover a room in the house in a great style
- go on a couples massage course
- grow your own flowers/veg depending on preference

Good luck and let us know what you decide. x


----------

